# Alliance #107s Velocity Test



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Many thanks to forum member "reset", I finally got a chance to test some #107s. Here are the details. I clocked the velocity with a Chrony brand chronograph. The draw weight was done using the lift method and a digital postal scale. The 107s are obviously suited to heavy ammo while the 3/4" Tex are great for lighter stuff. Maybe I'll have to test some heavier Tex doubles for comparison.

*3/4" x 8" Tex Bands (Hygenic) *

.375 Steel (56 grains) - 192 fps

.44 Lead (133 grains) - 143 fps

Draw weight @32" = 9 1/2 lbs

*#107 x 8" Bands (Alliance)*

.375 Steel (56 grains) - 193 fps

.44 Lead (133 grains) - 167 fps

Draw weight @32" = 17 3/4 lbs

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks for the report Northerner. I have been slinging 107s for a few outings now myself and I really like them for 50 cal steel and 45 cal lead.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I gave them up in 2001. -- Tex


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

They are good for NOT TOO MUCH .


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

dgui said:


> They are good for NOT TOO MUCH .


It is just another option just like frames. Not all frames work good for all slingers.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> They are good for NOT TOO MUCH .


I like that statement. It can be interpreted two ways. 

1 - The bands are good but they don't cost much.

2 - The bands are not good for much (pretty much useless).

I think the 107s are a useful band. They are a bit primitive and nostalgic and would look proper on a Rufus Hussey style of frame. Too bad they didn't come in red rubber colour.

Cheers,

Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

The curiosity was too much. I just finished testing a set of Tex Field Bands. Impressive!

*11/16" x 7/16" x 8" Tex Field Bands - doubles (Hygenic)*

.375 Steel (56 grains) - 217 fps

.44 Lead (133 grains) - 180 fps

Draw weight @32" = 14 1/2 lbs

*3/4" x 8" Tex Bands (Hygenic) *

.375 Steel (56 grains) - 192 fps

.44 Lead (133 grains) - 143 fps

Draw weight @32" = 9 1/2 lbs

*#107 x 8" Bands (Alliance)*

.375 Steel (56 grains) - 193 fps

.44 Lead (133 grains) - 167 fps

Draw weight @32" = 17 3/4 lbs


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sure, you can find faster bands than Alliance Sterling 107s. But they are very cheap and pretty readily available. They last a long time and for general application they do not require any fancy preparation to perform very well. They are certainly adequate for most hunting situations. With the proper set up, they are quite powerful ... I just used them to shoot 36+ foot pounds of energy for Power Rangers.

Every type of tube or band has its place. I figure knowing how to use a variety of materials is a good thing ... keeps the sport interesting, and provides alternatives in case of shortages or emergencies.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------

